# Flat is good!



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

I finally got around to building a torsion box assembly / outfield / work table. I built the top about a month ago and just finished up the base. Going to build some removable cabinets with drawers in the near future to go under the table. What a pleasure to have a dead flat surface to work on!


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice job! That's my next project. How wide did you make the slats?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's looks great !


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great. And sturdy too !


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah! I want one of those too.


----------



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

> Nice job! That s my next project. How wide did you make the slats?
> 
> - ClammyBallz


The box grid is 3" - 1/2" MDF. The top is 3/4" MDF, bottom skin is 1/2" MDF. Topped with 1/4" hardboard that is not attached. Base is 1" ply that was left outdoors and someone gave me. Only had to buy the hardboard and wheels, everything else was laying around the studio.

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Harry that's a great work surface. Nice job!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm jealous.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice job. How did you insure the top was flat before gluing it up? I made one like that, but the bottom sheet had a slight twist in it. Result; the torsion box was not flat.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Fantastic table, great work Harry!


----------



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

> Very nice job. How did you insure the top was flat before gluing it up? I made one like that, but the bottom sheet had a slight twist in it. Result; the torsion box was not flat.
> 
> - MrRon


Making something flat to build the box on was the hardest part! I had (5) very dry and straight 2×4's that I jointed and planed, cut one in half for the saw horses. Leveled out the saw horses with winding sticks and a level, then hot glued the rest of the 2×4's on top (and the saw horse legs to the floor) and then checked everything was perfectly flat and level. Then used a waxed sheet of MDF on top of that. Checked flatness and level again. I kinda followed this but opted to use lap joints instead of glueing and nailing a pile of pieces. This thing came out dead flat, and heavy… I was worried about the wheels, but when locked, the table won't budge : )

Again, thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Harry, You did it properly with the winding sticks and all. Great job!


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Harry, I tried asking this question in a new thread, and it's not working out, so I'll ask you in yours. When you laid the webbing using the half lap joints, did you glue the webs where they crossed or just leave them dry.

I can't see any reason to glue these where they cross, but have seen several examples online where guys just drown the joints in glue.


----------



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

> Harry, I tried asking this question in a new thread, and it s not working out, so I ll ask you in yours. When you laid the webbing using the half lap joints, did you glue the webs where they crossed or just leave them dry.
> 
> I can t see any reason to glue these where they cross, but have seen several examples online where guys just drown the joints in glue.
> 
> - clin


I used Titebond 3 for a little extra set up time and brad nailed. Didn't drown it with glue though. I'd take the extra few minutes to glue and nail it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Clin, a lot of glue never hurts


----------

